# i've been MIA...



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

hey guys... i havent been around for a while.. 

some of it is pure busy, some of it is grieving. 

one of my dogs (asher) died tragically on the 18th, and it was pretty horrible, so life has been really tough for the past week, and will continue to be for much longer. 

my arts festival is coming up in a week too, and i am behind on preperations for that as well, due to asher's death.. then i am aiming to just get out and go camping or something after that, i need to relax. 

i hope all you dog lovers, pray-ers, and well-wishers, can help asher find her way to peace, and that she knows we love her, and we never meant her any harm. horrible horrible accident... the guilt we are facing is extremely difficult to handle. 

back in a couple weeks...


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your dog. Hope you can relax a bit and take time to remember the good times you all had together.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i am sorry to hear of your tragedy. Take care and know asher is in doggy heaven if he were with you would only be wanting you to have happiness and peace even in this hard time for you. Take care.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry for your loss of Asher, I am sure she knows it was an accident and has already forgiven. She is at peace now enjoying the things she loved here, and even the one's she didn't love! Thats what doggy heaven is about.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Rainbow Bridge

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. 
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. 
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. 
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....

Author unknown...


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. Try not to beat yourself up over it as accidents happen, and I'm sure you meant no harm. I can only imagine how you feel, I know I would be devastated if anything happened to either one of my dogs.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

My condolences to your beloved pet, Asher. I hope the rest of your summer will by full of pleasant memories.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about Asher's tragic death. I'm very sure that she felt completely loved and cared for by you and lucky for the time she had with you.


----------



## saltwaterfish (Mar 7, 2011)

sorry to hear your lost, hope you can take care of yourself.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Sorry for the loss of your dog...that's a tough thing to handle. Take care of yourself.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your loss of your beloved dog. It's one thing when a fish dies, it's another when a mammal does. I know I'd be heart broken if one of my boys died again.

Chris


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone. The last few days have been easier. More smiles when I think about her. The sprout of a tree we planted on her grave has 3 good shoots coming off of it, so that's nice to see. Still seeing bad images but they are more easily replaced by good ones. Aquarium getting neglected though... Trying to keep so busy I am forgetting my fish. Water changes happen when I water my garden though. But the plants and algae are starting to overgrow... Gotta get on it.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

.....and now my grandma. *hides for an extended period of time*

I scraped a really thick layer of GSP off the walls of my tank today... The algae looks like cute green fur on the plants.


----------

